# dogs are weird



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I have two Pomeranians but one took a more potent liking to me while my first pom obviously worships my husband. Anyway, Meeko. My little lap dog. He does this thing that makes me burst out laughing and I have to know if anyone else's dogs do this!

He sits on my lap a lot. He's a 9 lb dog so it's not a big deal and that's why I chose poms. But he'll be sitting there while I pet him and he'll just like, make a head flop onto my chest, kind of like a soft head butt. It is so silly and I laugh every time he does it!

Does anyone else have a dog or cat that does this? It's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

My 8# Chi does pretty much the same thing. She'll sit up on my lap & put her head back against my chest so she's looking up at me & its the most precious thing. Or I'll hold her & she'll put her head on my shoulder, I call it a hug, and I give her lovings.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I've always loved dogs but small dogs seem so much more easily bonded to people than the larger ones I've had!

I love that little hug thing! Both mine do it though Meeko moreso than my other pom lol I am glad I am not the only one with overly adorable dogs.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I think people tend to "baby" small dogs more than larger ones, you can pick them up & cuddle them easier, they can lay on your lap for hours; big dogs not so much.  I had a 105# Lab & she was quite bonded to me, followed me everywhere, wouldn't eat well if I didn't feed her & wanted me to love on her all of the time.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Ahh you definitely have a point. It's easy to baby when they're puppies but after a certain weight it's kind of hard to let them sit on ya.

I had originally wanted a large dog but with a small child and cats we decided a small dog would be best for our lifestyle and time.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Most people would say that the bigger dogs are better with small children. They can take much more abuse (small dogs are much easier to injure) and tend to play a guardian role over children. However, big dogs come with big responsibilities so it's certainly a balance there.

I'm glad my gf's kids are older so I don't have to worry about them with my chihuahuas, but when there's a baby some extra attention will likely be required.

And yes, my chis do that too :-D


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

My dogs are patient but snippy. I agree, big dogs are better with kids in my experience but you gotta do what you can when you live with other people. They honestly believe my poms will kill one of the cats when they are TERRIFIED of the cats. 

The cats are bigger.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah mine are smaller than many cats too


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

D'awwww! Yours play so much nicer than mine!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh they get pretty rough with each other. It's not a good day of play until someone yelps.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

We have three German Shepherds and they play so rough some times I wonder if the neighbours all think they are killing each other. There's growling and barking and hackles up as we all go flying around the yard. 

With that said, one of our dogs has a really soft temperament. She will lay down next to me and put her head/upper half of her body on my lap and sort of sigh. Then she usually goes to sleep as do my lower extremities. 

I always say that Nike thinks she is a small dog trapped in a big dog's body.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Sometimes my cat will use my arm like a pillow  And lean in when I give her kisses.
My ex had two Pomeranians. Jay and Sonya. I loved them both, but Jay was so sweet. He'd come and cuddle and lick any inch of skin he could find. I was quite allergic but I didn't care. I missed them both more than my ex when we broke up. Sadly, they've both passed on now :-(
My nanna's dog Rosie will sit with you and lean her back on you. And then she will not let you stop rubbing her belly. Seriously. Try it. See the sad, expectant look on her face. “Your arm is sore? But you've only rubbed my belly for three hours!”


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

My beautiful dog Maggie is really smoochie & sweet.She's a Kelpie X Labrador and is medium sized and ever since she was a little puppy she's loved giving hugs,she does it just like a person with her arms wrapped right around me.Any time I lean over to pick up something etc she comes from nowhere and gives smooches.She makes me laugh so much,she just a magic girl. :mrgreen: All three of my dogs still want to sit on your lap and cuddle just like they did when they were puppies,even though they are full grown now.They all wrestle and tackle each other when they play together & at the same time are all just so affectionate & funny.I love them more than anything else in the world.


----------

